# Looking for a graphic designer



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking to hire a graphic designer do some t-shirt designs. Any recommendations?


----------



## intensegraphics (Nov 30, 2006)

I have used two different ones in the past.

www.themadartist.org
www.signamigo.com

Both did a great job and were reasonably priced.

Good luck!


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

Fluid (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/fluid.html) on this board has done a few things for us and we've been very happy.


----------



## sbeagley (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used this designer before.
nineOHseven Design | Anchorage, Alaska Graphic & Web Design Studio


----------



## BassSlayer (Mar 16, 2011)

You really should give Mike The Mad Artist a shot. He as done work for me in the past. Good man!!

Steve 

The Mad Artist - Freelance Graphic Artist


----------



## dwntwn49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

hi,

I'm balla from Hungary.send me your ideas and I try to help you.
I work in Corel.
visit Profilogo Kreatív M?hely or bap design factory

rgds/József


----------



## InkMachine (Feb 23, 2007)

I sent you a private message here in the forums.
Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey 
Give this lady a shot, she has been doing my designs for over a year now and she rocks! Nancy Graham nzgraham@Embarqmail.com


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

sent you a PM. Check out my work fluiddsn.com -


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

pls send me mail to profilogo[USER=417]@Prof[/USER]ilogo.hu


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

profilogo[USER=417]@Prof[/USER]ilogo.hu
or www.profilogo.hu/contact


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Some days the world seems full of folks who want to do your art. They are all great people and capable artists. When you have a spare moment check out my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com . I have been doing t-shirt art for 20+ years. One of the important things I have learned is the customer never wants to pay for art. Therefore I have kept my pricing very low and quality very high.. Not rembrandt but I do some pretty amazing screenprint art for some pretty amazing prices..
dlac


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

24 years experience
Talented Skilled Dependable
garryrone on deviantART
[email protected]


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

You can go to your to your closest biggest comic book convention or anime convention that has an "artist alley". I met a lot of artists there. Beside looking at their art work, you can get to know them in person.

All the artist I met had a profile here:

deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Check me out - http://www.iamdooom.com


----------

